# The Cake is a Lie!



## Commonmind (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone that has not already done so, go pick up The Orange Box or sign up for a Steam Account and grab yourself a copy of Portal; this is one game you should play this year (the ending credits are worth the price of admission alone).

The graphics are fantastic; the gameplay and mechanics are spot on; the story, while somewhat thin, is sufficient and entertaining enough to give the game a decent set of legs.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 9, 2007)

I pre-ordered it for PS3 last Sunday. 

Don't know when it's coming, though... some sites say 16th which, if it does come, is the same day as *Assassin's Creed*, so it will be put to one side for a while, and others say 23rd.

Either way, I'm getting it this month.


----------



## Green (Nov 9, 2007)

C'mon. The story isn't just thin... there is no story.

And no, the end credits aren't worth the price of the game (go search for "portal end credits" on Youtube and decide for yourself).

Portal is a good game, but it's not amazing. The graphics are no better than HL2. This game is hyped well beyond reason. It's a good idea, well executed, but that's all.

I predict Assassin's Creed will be much better.


Wait until HL2 Episode 3, when they inevitably bring in the Portal gun. Now _that_ will be something special.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 10, 2007)

I said the story was sufficient enough to give the game a set of legs, which it was. If saying the story is thin is an exaggeration, so is stating there isn't one at all - it's there, there's just not a lot of it. I agree there is a lot of hype for the game, but that is hype generated post-launch, unlike the marketing hype that normally happens before a game hits the shelves - this is the kind of hype that is birthed from interest; it's obvious people are enjoying the game and so it's garnering a reputation. And of course, if you found the rest of the game subpar, you wouldn't have enjoyed the credit sequence, as it was probably another thing to add to the list of faults; whereas for someone like myself, who had a blast playing the game, it was a nice finisher.

As for the comparison between this and Assassin's Creed, they're pretty much Apples and Oranges. I'm looking forward to AC as much as the next guy, but it's not in the same category as Portal - which is a much more concise, straight-forward puzzle-solving title that can be completed in a single gaming session.

"Mmm, this burger is fantastic!"

"I predict the Chicken Parcel will be much better."

Chicken Parcel may be more fulfilling in the scheme of things, but that doesn't take away from the fact that my burger was tasty and delicious.


----------



## zedlav (Nov 10, 2007)

This year has been very good for PC gaming and Portal really is an indication of that. It is clever, funny, even refreshing. That said, had it been sold for full price, instead of being part of the Orange Box, I don't think it would have met as much enthusiasm as it does now. The way people feel about HL2, Valve could easily have sold EP2 alone at full cost, so getting two additional quality titles and a fun demo bundled with that only makes the bundle more appealing. 

As a sidenote, I bought the Orange Box because of this recommendation and don't regret it one bit:

The Escapist : Zero Punctuation: The Orange Box

Edit: I agree about the comparison between Assasin's Creed and Portal not really being adequate for the reasons Commonmind stated.


----------



## Green (Nov 10, 2007)

I didn't say they're the same game... I just predicted Assassin's Creed will be better. You can do that, you know. Think one game is (or will be) better than another. We do it all the time - and the remark was in response to Lenny's decision about which game to play when they both arrive. The only reason to play Portal first, imo, is that it's incredibly short and you can get it out of the way.

I also didn't say Portal was subpar, just overhyped. Once again: decent game, not great.


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 10, 2007)

Portal is a fantastic game.

Genuinly hilarious dailogue from the narrator and the gun turrets, devious little puzzles and a weighted companion cube... what more do you need?

Maybe some cake.....

I would like to see some new levels etc as download, but you couldn't stretch the game to a full lenght game it's a perfect little package.

The Orange Box in general is maybe not game of the year, but it certainly is the best value for money around with 5 games for £40.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 10, 2007)

Green said:


> I didn't say they're the same game... I just predicted Assassin's Creed will be better. You can do that, you know.



Right, and that point wasn't lost on me. It's not that I don't think you should compare two very different games, I just think it's a poor comparison to make. By definition one can compare a flake of dry skin to a Caribbean bungalow, but even though you can compare two unlike objects doesn't mean you should.

It's a matter of preference I guess. I just prefer to weigh games against similar games in their own genre. For instance, I don't generally take part in conversations on Gamefaqs or any other site that contains the phrase "Halo 3 is better than Peggle," or "Super Mario Galaxy is better than Call of Duty 4."



> Think one game is (or will be) better than another. We do it all the time - and the remark was in response to Lenny's decision about which game to play when they both arrive. The only reason to play Portal first, imo, is that it's incredibly short and you can get it out of the way.
> 
> I also didn't say Portal was subpar, just overhyped. Once again: decent game, not great.



Fair enough.


----------



## Green (Nov 10, 2007)

Commonmind said:


> By definition one can compare a flake of dry skin to a Caribbean bungalow, but even though you can compare two unlike objects doesn't mean you should.



Exaggerating a bit, no?

I mean, a flake of skin vs a Caribbean bungalow is not really the same as a computer game vs another computer game.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 11, 2007)

Green said:


> Exaggerating a bit, no?
> 
> I mean, a flake of skin vs a Caribbean bungalow is not really the same as a computer game vs another computer game.



The exaggeration was simply meant to relate my point; it's my opinion that a linear puzzle game and an open-world action-adventure title have very little in common, therefore the comparison was unjust.


----------



## MinasTirithGuard (Nov 11, 2007)

I just bought the Orange Box last night. As a huge Half Life fan, I must say I am very excited


----------



## Somni (Nov 11, 2007)

Portal was fun, I loved the little sentry guns. 'I don't blame you' as you push them off a ledge!  I agree that the story is thin but sufficient.  I got the impression that it was done for laughs rather than anything else. However, it was a nice, easy way to while away some time.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 21, 2007)

Done for more than laughs. The credits are comedy gold in themselves. 

Just finished Portal, by the way. Took me two hours to complete the last, er, _level_.  Had my friend and me laughing all the way through with the insane commentary.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 27, 2007)

What is the PS3 version like anyone? I am considering getting it.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 27, 2007)

Never mind, I bought it anyway.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nooooooooo! The cake is a lie!

Portal is awesome! I haven't seen a game that well written since the monkey island series


----------



## Lenny (Jan 20, 2008)

*A day in the Life of a Turret*
_Warning: Some strong language_


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 31, 2008)

i loved portal and i agree that the end credits were simply brilliant  as far as ps3 games go i was dissapointed with the repetetive gameplay of assassins creed  my favourite game so far is rainbow six vegas, and i would reccomend it to all, (RSV2 is coming out in march) not being much of a fan of shooters, i have fallen in love with "rainbow" as it is not like most "run 'n' gun" shooters, it is incredibely tactical. sorry for my rant, PS i have not yet finished story mode on rainbow six vegas as i have been too caught up in the online play  if anyone has a ps3 online id then feel free to add me (let me know you're from CN) wow... longest post ever :/ and post number 222


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 4, 2008)

I just played Portal in like 2 days an wow! _So damn good!!!_ Just too short 

I do love the end credits though - Jonathan Coulton is my hero


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the way it's short, then you invite your friends over and watch them try it


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2008)

A friend was watching me playing it, and he liked it. The next day, I got a message from him on MSN, "Lenny, level such and such, how do I get up onto the platform?". He'd gone out and bought Orange Box simply for Portal. 

Not my fault, honest!

When I next went over to his, by the way, he was still struggling his way through the last few levels!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 4, 2008)

There was only one level I had to attempt more than once - the one with the _huge_ drop in it, that's mostly about timing - I kept firing the wrong coloured portals


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm trying to think which one that might be...

Was it the one where you have to jump down from the platform you're on into a portal to fire yourself up to the next platform?


----------

